# Grease vs. Lube



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

What's the difference between grease and lube? I understand that lubrication is required for pivot points on the bicycle and for the drivetrain, and I understand that grease is required for the threads and the bearings, and for the seatpost. This is all I know, and I don't know why. Or if there's more that requires greasing/lubing. Any explanation in this regard would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... I'm guessing you're talking about the dif 'tween grease and _oil_ since both are a form of _lubrication_...

Without assumming more at this point, I'll say that along with formulation (for specific functions under specific conditions) it's a matter of viscosity (thickness at ambient or operational temperatures).

Grease might be used in bearings where a seal against the enviroment would also be employed and you'd need/want the lube to hang around a bit. An oil might be used on a chain where you'd want some reduction in friction but since it's exposed to the elements, you'd want to limit it's ability to hold/attract dirt. 

Does this get the ball rolling?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Akirasho said:


> ... I'm guessing you're talking about the dif 'tween grease and _oil_ since both are a form of _lubrication_...
> 
> Without assuming more at this point, I'll say that along with formulation (for specific functions under specific conditions) it's a matter of viscosity (thickness at ambient or operational temperatures).
> 
> ...


Good explanation, IMO. I would add that the choice between lube or grease would be dictated (in part) by the accessibility (or lack thereof) to the parts needing lubrication. 

For example, aside from the reasons already mentioned, I wouldn't use grease on a chain because it's less likely to fully permeate the pins/ rollers, where a thinner lube would. Conversely, I wouldn't use a thinner lube on headsets, BB's and wheel hubs, because it offers less protection against friction and moisture.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. Speaking of bottom brackets, I have new, fresh problems with my bottom bracket. Check thread "bottom bracket issues" if you guys wanna sink your teeth in, this is in the category of "the bike won't ride" problem.


----------

